# Starfire glass or acrylic?



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Hi all BCA friends

I am preparing my next tank, and I really like ADA's 120x45x60 cm cube. This tank will cost me over 1,500 with tax from aquarium west; this is too expansive for me. So, I am started to look for alternative. I got a quote of a glass tank with the same measurement for $331 exclude tax. The price is good and they are located in where i live. But, you know, its not a "white glass" tank. Recently, I found Aqua inspiration in ON is selling ADA style starfire tank, 120x50x50 for only 399. This is a perfect deal for me but unfortunately it's in ON. They didn't even response to my email regarding shipping.

So, my questions today:

Do we have local tank maker makes starfire glass tank of that size & price? The glass tank quote I have, if I add just front panel starfire, it will cost me $230 more.

I don't mind to go acrylic, if I want to, how much will it cost me for a ADA style 120x50x60 cm acrylic tank? I know acrylic is not cheap, just need an estimated price.

Thank you in advance.


Allen


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

To be honest, If your looking for a rimless ADA style tank I would go acrylic, IF you can find a supplier to do a tank that small at a low cost. The corners will look so much better. That's the one thing I dislike about my 20 gallon planted, is the silicon in the corners, It really takes away from the tank. The cost on starfire glass is not worth it IMO, compared to acrylic.


----------

